# Wie glaubwürdig sind Infos im WWW?



## technofreak (5 November 2002)

Eine Frage die ich mir schon seit Jahren stelle:
Wie glaubwürdig sind Infos im Web ?

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-05.11.02-005/
Gruß
Tf


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (16 November 2002)

kommt drauf an welche Infos meinst du denn?  8)

heisse ist aber ganz gut


----------

